# Cost of living in Perth



## Dawes

Hi all just wondering what the cost of living is like in Perth for a family of 4? 
Food, Gas, Electricity ect? 

Also Tax deductions what sort of percentage is this? If anyone could help that would be great...thanks


----------



## Dawes

Thank you very much really helpful!!


----------



## Bibbs

Expensive. But depends on your life style.

I can only give you my experiences.

Living :-
Rent $600 a week
Food $150 a week
Eletric $150 a month
Internet, phone, TV $200 a month
Gas and Water - Unknown (I recon about $100 a month combined)

Going out :-
$10 a beer in a Bar
$60 for a slab of Jim & Coke (24 cans) in a bottle shop
$100 for a nice meal per person, 
$50 for an average meal per person
$10 for a cheap takeaway

Petrol is about $1.35 (but add 5c on a weekend, and take 8c off if you use supermarket vouchers)

Cars are expensive. They don't depreciate quick.

Public transport is very cheap, under $10 a day.


----------



## Benjamin

Bibbs said:


> Expensive. But depends on your life style.
> 
> I can only give you my experiences.
> 
> Living :-
> Rent $600 a week
> Food $150 a week
> Eletric $150 a month
> Internet, phone, TV $200 a month
> Gas and Water - Unknown (I recon about $100 a month combined)
> 
> Going out :-
> $10 a beer in a Bar
> $60 for a slab of Jim & Coke (24 cans) in a bottle shop
> $100 for a nice meal per person,
> $50 for an average meal per person
> $10 for a cheap takeaway
> 
> Petrol is about $1.35 (but add 5c on a weekend, and take 8c off if you use supermarket vouchers)
> 
> Cars are expensive. They don't depreciate quick.
> 
> Public transport is very cheap, under $10 a day.


It must be usefull for Dawes,, and It's really cheaper than living in Sydeny


----------



## DanThaMan217

is it $600 a week or $600 a month for rent?!?!? U.S. currency wise?


----------



## Dawes

It's $600 a week! AUD


----------



## DanThaMan217

So the difference between the AUD and the USD is what? Do you know?


----------



## Dawes

The exchange rate is at 1USD = 0.97AUD.


----------



## DanThaMan217

Thank you


----------



## blueng

It is true??


----------



## Dexter

$600 for rent per week? That is horrendous price!!! Average 2 bedroom apartment in Sydney suburbs can be rented for less than $400 per week. A house between $450 and $600 per week. If you live within red zone, you will spend $40 per week and have trains, buses and ferries covered with it. I cannot believe that Perth is so much more expensive?


----------



## Boboa

I don't think that is correct information. $600 per week is crazy. You get cheaper rents in Sydney. Mind Sydney is the most expensive city.


----------



## Dawes

I suppose it depends on your life style. I currently have the Realestate app on my phone witch allows me to look at property rentals and it all depend on what and where!

You will always find a bargain!


----------



## Boboa

Haha. Well you can get a rent in Sydney of $5700 per week in Double bay but you can't say it is an average rent. One of my friends is in Perth and he rents a one bedroom unit 10 minutes from the city for $310. So I would say a 2 bedroom would be $360 ish


----------



## Spoon

Rent in Perth like any other city varies greatly, 1 or 2 bedroom apartments in the CBD range from $350 -$700 pw, 3+ bedrooms $800 - ? whatever...skys the limit! Depends on your tatse.

Suburbs are different, currently we rent about 25 mins (train ride) out from CBD, in a 3 brm, 1 bathroom house in an average suburb, nice gardens and in ground pool at $320 pw (includes internet/foxtel) so there are options for cheaper living.


----------



## sarahjobaroo

$600 p/week to me seems mad? Plain mad! I paid $570 every TWO weeks in Perth (weird the way rent was paid every two weeks but anywhos) and I lived only 15 mins from the city in Claremont, a lovely suburb right beside the beach. Strange... But I suppose there are bargains to be found and maybe I was just the lucky one!


----------



## aussieinarg

I am from Perth, I would think $600 per week is probably quite expensive for the average person (1 bedroom). Obviously it will depend on which suburb you want to live, how close to the city and/or the beach, how many bed rooms etc. I would think $350ish would be more the price for a 1 bedroom apartment in the city or in its very close surrounding suburbs (West Perth, Northbridge, East Perth) etc. 

Depending on if you have a car (you will probably need one!), houses outside of the city and inner city will be cheaper and perhaps more viable. 

To the OP, for a 3 bedroom inner city rental (ie basically a townhouse) you may be looking at somewhere around $700-$750 per week. If you go outside of inner city (definitely need a car if thats the case), you can probably get something larger and cheaper (as long as your within relatively good distance of the city, say 15-20 min drive non peak hour and not too close to the beach), you will find something probably a bit bigger for cheaper. 

I think your food bill would probably be definitely on the upper end of $150 (maybe even closer to $200) and that is without eating out for dinner!

Perth is an expensive city, definitely on par with Sydney. PM me for more specific details, happy to help!


----------



## Benjamin

Human live in perth earn more money than in Sydney, Cause lots of people work at Mine or other resource factories


----------



## Dexter

> Human live in perth earn more money than in Sydney


These are rare cases IMHO. As far as I know ordinary Sydney citizen earns more than ordinary Perth citizen. Not to mention that head offices of many large companies are usually in Sydney or Melbourne and CEO-s, managers and executives in these places earn a lot more than miners in WA.


----------



## aussieinarg

True, but you have to remember that there is a smaller population in Perth and it is also home to a number of executives of small miners and engineers which earn considerable amounts of money. I would highly doubt the average wage in Sydney is much (if any) higher than in Perth. Having said that I dont have figures to back it up. 

The cost of living in Perth & wages in Perth are extremely high and only increasing, it is right up there with Sydney.


----------



## aussieinarg

Interesting, this is the first thing I saw, WA well ahead on average wages, due largely to the mining industry (Aust wide average wage of $115k).

Wages / Salaries Australia

Interesting that in cost of living Sydney (and in fact Melbourne) remain ahead of Perth. I would be interested to see the details, as having spent a fair bit of time in Melbourne (not so much Sydney) I find that hard to believe!

Cost of Living survey 2011 - City rankings


----------



## ozmikal

People, why all the random opinions on something which is totally searchable online?

Anyone with internet access can check out the rental prices in Perth or anywhere else in Australia by visiting:

Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au
www.domain.com.au

It's that easy.

As for food, bills, etc, it all depends on how much you like to eat and what sort of food you like to eat as well as how many devices you like to have on at your house at the same time. Some people are thrifty and will always be able to scrape through, whether they live in Sydney or New York. Others will always be short of cash, even if they are eating in Malaysia...

But seriously, an income of $80,000+ should see all of a four-person family well-looked after!


----------



## aussieinarg

ozmikal said:


> People, why all the random opinions on something which is totally searchable online?
> 
> Anyone with internet access can check out the rental prices in Perth or anywhere else in Australia by visiting:
> 
> Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au
> www.domain.com.au
> 
> It's that easy.
> 
> As for food, bills, etc, it all depends on how much you like to eat and what sort of food you like to eat as well as how many devices you like to have on at your house at the same time. Some people are thrifty and will always be able to scrape through, whether they live in Sydney or New York. Others will always be short of cash, even if they are eating in Malaysia...
> 
> But seriously, an income of $80,000+ should see all of a four-person family well-looked after!


A family of 4?! Geez I guess it depends on your standard of living, if you are happy to live a longgg way from the city in a small place in a very very modest area, seriously limit your eating out, travelling and other activities, use significant public transport and send your kids to public schools, then perhaps.

Otherwise, you are dreaming.


----------



## AAntunez

We are a family of four and just relocated from the US 7 months ago. We live in a suburb with good public schools all around and pay $450/week in a 4 bdrm with in ground pool and a/c. A/C is crucial because it's HOT in summer. I purchased a used vehicle 6 mos. ago for $2200 and it runs well. Our electric is around $150/ month in summer, gas $50, water $50. Eating out can be very expensive, but there are lots of bargains if you look around. There are cheaper alternatives to the grocery stores, such as the weekend markets, etc. I'd be happy to answer any questions if you have anything specific


----------



## omozina69

not all rent is $600 a week i live in perth and have for 30 years rent varys, it depends on the house you rent the area you want to rent in where i am it can range from $320 a week and up like i say it depends on the house and area


----------



## tideocean24

This sounds expensive for me. I'd be interested in a one bedroom house any Ideas??


----------



## rajrajzach

To find somewhere to live you can always have a look at:

www.secondhandnet.com/au

There use to be some classifieds with houses and apartments for rent.


----------



## Bibbs

Just to bump this as I seemed to ruffle a few feathers with my $600 a week suggestion.

I live under 10mins from the CBD.

Here is a 3bed apartment in my building, for $925 a week :-

1106/21 Bow River Crescent, Burswood, WA 6100 - Apartment for Rent #408206043 - realestate.com.au

With these views :-










With the building I get a pool, gym and is 2mins walk to the casio.

It's why asking for a cost of living is silly really, as we don't know how *you* live. I'd personally not rent a house in the suburbs, 45mins out the city, as that's not my lifestyle.

But Perth isn't cheap. In some regards, it's more expensive than the east coast now.

But Perth has the highest salaries (as already posted).

Average Salary Australia



> Average Full Time Ordinary Time Earnings Q3 2011
> 
> State
> 
> Average Annual Wage
> 
> Tasmania $60,518
> South Australia $63,305
> Victoria $65,608
> Queensland $66,882
> New South Wales $69,514
> Northern Territory $72,602
> Capital Territory $79,513
> Western Australia $79,934


----------



## JacksonWane

How are the prices of Myer Perth store ?


----------



## equagold

This information should be updated now. we are in 2014


----------



## Jonjovic

You can use the Cost of Living Calculator to find out based on your lifestyle.

is.gd/salary


----------



## heester

We just moved to Perth and although we expected high prices, it was slightly higher than expected. When considering housing, is is definitely worth the while to take a look at the surrounding suburbs more than 20km's out of the city centre. If you don't mind commuting to work, this can seriously save some costs (and give you more spacious housing).


----------



## siobi

Stay in Cannington, weekly rent for 3+2 AUD 475.
Commuter to CBD: AUD 35 per week
Electricity : AUD 25 per week
Water : AUD 25 per week
Gas: AUD 25 per week
Internet (Unlimited ): 20 per week
mobile phone (*2, me n my wife): 15 per week

Petrol (@1.40 per l): 45 per week 
Food and groceries : 70 ~ 120 per week (for 2 adults 3 kids)
Vegetables: 25 per week
Drapers: 70 per week
Car Insurance: 12 per week
Piano: 45 per week
Entertainment n outing (includes eating outside) : 60 per week 

457 family insurance: 80 per week

Rough Expenses for a family with 3 kids : less than 1100 per week


----------



## siobi

Milk Formula: S26 Progress Gold 900g: $21.99

Cabbage: 1.79 ea
Prepack banana: 3.29ea
King Oyster mushroom 400g: 5.99
Golden egg 300g 4 for : 5.00
Pink lady apples: 5.99 per kg
Sweet potatoes per bag: 2.99
Spinach: 0.99 per bunch
Beetroot 1kg: 2.99
Asparagus per bunch: 1.99
Beans stringless per bag: 2.99
Snow Peas per bag: 2.99


----------



## myfoever

hi i have family out there and they are very happy about the cost of living and have a great life


----------



## esskool

Satish,
I would like to know average expenses(food/sharing or pg accomodation),travel per month for a single person


----------



## Perthite

Wow Siobi... I don't know how you manage to get by on only $70 - 120 a week for groceries for a family of 5 in Perth!  That's great though! 

Does anyone know if the cost of living in Perth has gone up much since 2011?


----------

